

Report: NASA open source project slowed by commercial vendor - mtgx
http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Report-NASA-open-source-project-slowed-by-commercial-vendor-1777755.html

======
FollowSteph3
And this my friends is why a hammer costs the government $5000
[http://www.followsteph.com/2011/11/22/why-does-a-hammer-
cost...](http://www.followsteph.com/2011/11/22/why-does-a-hammer-cost-5000/)
Add to that that people will complain when they're not selected and you have
to prove why. Good luck getting any kind of affordable solution!!

~~~
ceejayoz
The very first line of that article says no, hammers don't cost the government
$5,000 (at least not normal ones).

------
sputknick
This is pretty common, no big deal. Almost every federal contract gets
protested anymore (even ones this small). As long as their was no hanky-panky
things should proceed like normal after a few month delay.

~~~
SoftwareMaven
Do those protesting have to pay if the protest is found to be invalid? Because
I hate to think of my tax payer dollars funding companies' "hail Mary"
attempts at coercing the government to give e contract to them, especially if
it is for every $40M contract!

------
tzs
There is nothing that indicates that the bid protest has anything to do with
open source. It's highly likely the previous contractor would be protesting no
matter what the bid winner proposed.

